# help needed re; dishing horse



## laceyhiggs (15 February 2009)

hi everyone, not posted for a bit but  my new mare dishes and just wondered if anyone had any experience and wether it can be totally corrected by good farrier work??


----------



## Natch (15 February 2009)

No I don't think it can, but it never harmed my boy!


----------



## teddyt (15 February 2009)

Farriery can help, as can schooling but if its because of her conformation then nothing will totally correct it. You need to look at the alignment of her limb bones all the way down the limb. If she dishes then i doubt they are straight. Nothing you can do about that im afraid


----------



## hellybelly6 (15 February 2009)

My horse dishes so much its like he is doing the front crawl!!

An x-ray showed he had a mediolateral foot imbalance and side bone.  He had spiral shoes fitted, but I havent seen him trot since he has had them so cant say if his dishing has been improved, but his lameness has.

As long as the horse is not lame and is happy, Leave him be.  Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## laceyhiggs (15 February 2009)

im guessing this counts us out for any dressage
........ will have to teach her to jump..


----------



## rara007 (15 February 2009)

It shouldn't affect you atall for dressage. As long as she can do the movments (and TBH I think they could do anything wilst dishing). Spanish horses have stange sideways movent of their front legs, which looks like dishing to me but makes spanish horse lovers angry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and there are many of them at the high levels. Our pony who dishes wins at low level stuff.


----------



## dozzie (15 February 2009)

It doesnt count you out for dressage. It counts you out for showing, which is boring anyway!


----------



## laceyhiggs (15 February 2009)

great. so it matters none! . hopfully get some pics up soon]


----------



## Natch (15 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
im guessing this counts us out for any dressage
........ will have to teach her to jump.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, someone I knew used to win all the prelims they did on a little pony who dished more the more excited she got - and she was excited at competitions  
	
	
		
		
	


	





F also dishes and it hasn't affected his showing or dressage (both local level nothing fancy). He is a welsh D and lots of them dish, which I think helps  as sometimes we are in a class where every single one dishes


----------



## cellie (15 February 2009)

Our new mare dishes  but I have noticed it less and less as her schooling improves.Shes 6  so is probably still strengthening and fittening up


----------



## mik (15 February 2009)

it only counts when you do piaffe and passage as the horse looks like it is swinging from side to side more... etc, but the Andalusians dish like mad and they go up to GP dressage so dont worry at all.


----------



## laceyhiggs (15 February 2009)

ah yes thank you, she will be six in april so i guess still maturing maybe?


----------



## Ezme (15 February 2009)

Most dishing can be improved dramtically by shoeing/schooling etc like other have said but its a pretty common fault and you'll find many competition horses that do it to greater and leser extents. We had a horse who dished with one front leg who was retired due to leg problems but it was acctually a conformationally twisted hind leg at finished him... the dishing front never did anything!


----------



## annret (15 February 2009)

Dishing actually comes from the shoulder so a horse with perfectly straight limbs can still dish if they lack muscle in the shoulder region.

Well balanced hooves and correct muscle should mean that it significantly improves as your one's a wee baby still!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (16 February 2009)

My horse used to dish quite obviously when I first got him, he also had very little muscle at the time as he was hardly doing any work.  Over time though as he got stronger the dishing got less and less and now I'm not sure he even does it at all.  He does very well in dressage.  Probably with schooling your mare will also dish a lot less.


----------



## pinktiger (16 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
im guessing this counts us out for any dressage
........ will have to teach her to jump.. 

[/ QUOTE ]


good lordy, you can still do dressage,,, ive seen loads of dressage horses that dish, and some top ones do aswell!!


----------



## mon (16 February 2009)

So what is the problem with dishing?


----------



## rocketdog69 (16 February 2009)

I saw a horse win the LW Hunter Class at the Bath and West Show a few years ago ridden by a very well known west country rider and that dished for england so obviously didnt do that horse much harm!


----------

